# Aphyosemion striatum: Like a painter's dream



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice! Painter's dream, indeed. I've tried to paint killies before. It's very tricky with watercolor because their spots are so small. Do you mind if I use your photos for reference?


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## mistuhmarc (Oct 1, 2013)

Quite possibly my favorite type of killifish. Do you by any chance get them to breed for you?


----------



## BraveBuc (Nov 8, 2012)

Wow, stunning!


----------



## sumer (Feb 6, 2010)

Thank you everyone.



Fishly said:


> Nice! Painter's dream, indeed. I've tried to paint killies before. It's very tricky with watercolor because their spots are so small. Do you mind if I use your photos for reference?


Please do so and share what you come up with


----------

